
Ask HN: Is “I'm feeling lucky” feature still there? - graposaymaname
I pretty much remember confirming one article which reported that google had removed this feature completely from their search page with instant search.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Google_Search#%22I&#x27;m_Feeling_Lucky%22<p>But today I could go to google.com, search facebook and use the same old feature to go directly into the page.
======
bbody
I believe for a while when you typed something in, Google Instant would start
Googling things for you and show the results.

